# multiday trips between Denver and Boise



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The majority of the best runs are permitted (Ladore, Yampa, Desolation), but there are a few options... Flaming Gorge to Browns Park on the Green, lower White River, Little Yampa Canyon, Ruby-Horsethief-Westwater on the Colorado, Dolores from Gateway to Dewey Bridge, Labyrinth Canyon of the Green... Westwater and the Dolores are really the only ones with whitewater. Not sure about options closer to SLC/Boise.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

A little out of the way, but the Southfork Snake from Palisades Dam or Conant to Byington is nice. Good fishing, nice camping, self issue permit. You will need a fire pan and groover. Class i, with moving water & riffles. No real rapids to speak of. In between Jackson & Idaho Falls area. Mid week will miss a lot of the fishermen/campers.


----------

